
Zircle-ui a frontend library to develop zoomable UIs - tinchox5
https://github.com/zircleUI
======
tinchox5
Hi everyone! let me introduce zircle-ui to you (v1.0.1).

Zircle-ui is the first Open Source Project I've made and it was possible
thanks to the Open Source community In retribution, I've created a project of
the highest quality I could along with a detailed documentation, examples and
a tutorial.

Zircle-ui intends to promote approach in the universe of UIs. My main
motivation is believing there is room for a new UI/UX not constrained to grid
layouts or to squared shapes. Zircle-ui was inspired by the idea underneath
some really awesome projects like prezi, impress.js, tizen, zoomooz, google
maps, bootstrap, UIKit and bulma among others.

You can try zircle-ui to develop a wide range of applications, such as:
dashboards, health/fitness trackers, IOT hubs or controllers, contact
management, information and entertainment, interactive menus, etc. In general,
using zircle-ui should be fine if your application is highly interactive and
you need to intuitively view and control information without loosing the
user’s attention.

To have an idea of what it can be achieve with zircle-ui I made a smarthome
dashboard concept. You can see the source files in its repo
([https://github.com/zircleUI/smarthome-
tutorial](https://github.com/zircleUI/smarthome-tutorial))

